# Honda Rubicon Interest



## cwalters (Jan 6, 2014)

I am looking at buying a Honda Rubicon to use at our duck/goose hunting lease to pull a small utility trailer around and commute to and from the blinds. This really won't be meant to be a trail riding bike or anything of that sort. Have a couple of questions and need some advice:

1. Is there a certain model year bike that I need to stay away from or a certain year that I need to not seek anything that is older than (i.e. needs to be 2002 or later etc)?

2. Is the Rubicon the best choice for a "working bike?" As far as towing capacity and the ability to haul a trailer?

3. Any advice for the type of tires to install for wet/muddy traction at slow speeds? I've been told ITP 589's...

4. Lastly, when looking at used bikes, can someone tell me the items that are most important to watch out for? I know that the hours are very important (how many hours verge on "too many?"). Also, knowing that the bike hasn't been ridden in deep water or anything of that sort is also important.

Thank you for the advice, it is much appreciated!

Also, if anyone has a Honda Rubicon they are wanting to sell...I am all ears and will pay cash. Thanks.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I dont know much about hondas. My brother was an ATV mechanic for a couple years. Had a buddy looking at a honda of some sort. So i called my brother to see if it was a good bike etc. He said you cant go wrong with a honda for utility. The only thing he had bad to say about a honda is there are certain models that have and electric shift transmission. Basically there is a push button on the handle bars that you shift with. He said to stay away from that. Said that part was always breaking.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Ele shift. 
I have an 02 Rubicon with ele.shift and automatic. It has 1,200 + miles on it. Not sure of the hours, but a bunch. from new till around 2005 we rode hard. I never had it in deep water but alot of mud. I've replaced brakes, that's it. Never had a problem with it shifting. I still use it often at the lease and moving the boat around. It's a work horse for sure. I hit the key and it starts first time, every time. 
I've never owned any other brand so I can't say anything bad about them. All I know is I will always own a Honda.


----------



## cwalters (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks fo rthe info. I bought a 2006 Honda Rubicon last weekend and it has performed so well thus far (1 weekend hunting trip). It pulls a trailer nicely, no complaints! Love it!


----------

